# chucha o mal olor en las axilas



## schweizer

Greetings

When you sweet and you do not use deodorant your armpits yield a bad smell. We call it chucha, here in Colombia.

Yo tengo chucha.
Me dió chucha.

How would you say that in a party to a friend?

Tengo chucha/me dió chucha, me regalas un poco de desodorante.

Thank you in advance


----------



## galesa

In English? I stink! can you lend me some deodorant
(and it's "sweat/perspire)


----------



## Txiri

Em, 'chucha' is a fairly strong epithet in the Southern Cone ....


----------



## Galathil

Aqui se les llama "sobaco" o incluso "violin".

SyC


----------



## TravelinTom

-How would you say that in a party to a friend?-
In polite English it is *body odor* .  A male to a male friend might say "You stink like a horse" or something of the sort.


----------



## JennyTW

Yes, body odour or b.o.


----------



## Avant-Jos

If I may, here in Venezuela, we call  *Sobaco* the area itself, I mean the *armpit* in a very informal way. When we talk about the body odour, we call it * Violin* . Is there any informal name in english not for the area( armpit) but for the body odour itself?


----------



## pollohispanizado

No, we don't really have a specific term.

Si en Venezuela se dice "¡qué fuerte huele a violín!" en Norteamérica se diría "It stinks like (arm)pits in here!"


----------



## Avant-Jos

pollohispanizado said:


> No, we don't really have a specific term.
> 
> Si en Venezuela se dice "¡qué fuerte huele a violín!" en Norteamérica se diría "It stinks like (arm)pits in here!"


 

Shame! I mean, it loses the flavour of the context, if you catch my drift! Hahaha


----------



## aldonzalorenzo

En España puedes decir "olor a sobaquina", pero no sé si se usa mucho.


----------



## gengo

schweizer said:


> When you *sweat* and you do not use deodorant your armpits yield a bad smell. We call it chucha, here in Colombia.
> 
> Tengo chucha/me dió chucha, me regalas un poco de desodorante.



I reek.  Can I borrow some deodorant?



Avant-Jos said:


> When we talk about the body odour, we call it * Violin* . Is there any informal name in *E*nglish not for the area (armpit) but for the body odour itself?



Yes, it's called BO, which stands for body odor, and generally refers to smelly armpits.  If a person's whole body stinks (from sweat or anything else), we wouldn't usually use BO.

odor:  US
odour:  UK


----------



## pollohispanizado

Odour: Canada


----------



## Avant-Jos

gengo said:


> I reek.  Can I borrow some deodorant?
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, it's called BO, which stands for body odor, and generally refers to smelly armpits.  If a person's whole body stinks (from sweat or anything else), we wouldn't usually use BO.
> 
> odor:  US
> odour:  UK




Ok. Got it. So you say like : " Dude, go have a bath. You've got BO"  ??


----------



## gengo

Avant-Jos said:


> So you say like : " Dude, go have a bath. You've got BO"?



Yes, if you are close friends with the person.  But be careful using the word because it can be rude if used in the wrong way or to the wrong person.

Also, in AmEn, we _take_ a bath.


----------



## Avant-Jos

gengo said:


> Yes, if you are close friends with the person.  But be careful using the word because it can be rude if used in the wrong way or to the wrong person.
> 
> Also, in AmEn, we _take_ a bath.


 
Yes, I know. I've learnt British English so that's why I say "odour" and "have a bath" amongst other things. Thanks anyway for the explanation.


----------



## Circunflejo

aldonzalorenzo said:


> En España puedes decir "olor a sobaquina", pero no sé si se usa mucho.


Sí que se usa, sí. Lo que no se usa es estoy grajiento. Sin embargo, se nos preguntaba por la traducción de este concepto al inglés y creo que las opciones propuestas por @gengo y por @pollohispanizado son estupendas.


----------



## Xamayca

Over here we say, to have a green arm.
(Caribbean)
Expression used to state that someone has a smelly body odour under his/her armpits; usually as a result of excessive sweating and not bathing for a while.


----------



## pollohispanizado

That's interesting, Xamayca. Is that a term common to Caribbean English, or just in Jamaica?

Also, I take it that "green arm" makes reference to the armpit itself, but what about the smell? Can a room smell like green arm, for example, or just somebody has a green arm?


----------



## jilar

Cuando a alguien le huele el sobaco decimos que "le canta el sobaco".
Cantar
4. intr. coloq. Dicho especialmente de ciertas partes del cuerpo: Oler mal. Cantarle los sobacos.


----------



## Circunflejo

jilar said:


> Cuando a alguien le huele el sobaco decimos que "le canta el sobaco".


Es curioso, por aquí, en vez de le canta el sobaco, decimos le canta el alerón.


----------



## bandini

Aqui decimos (entre gente de confianza)  _Te chilla la ardilla._


----------



## pollohispanizado

Siiií, se me olvidaba ésa.


----------



## Xamayca

Yes, it's used in other Caribbean dialects. 



pollohispanizado said:


> That's interesting, Xamayca. Is that a term common to Caribbean English, or just in Jamaica?
> 
> Also, I take it that "green arm" makes reference to the armpit itself, but what about the smell? Can a room smell like green arm, for example, or just somebody has a green arm?



A place can smell like green arm. In here smells like green arm(pits)!


----------



## jilar

Circunflejo said:


> Es curioso, por aquí, en vez de le canta el sobaco, decimos le canta el alerón.


Igualmente por aquí. Que la persona elija alerón o sobaco, o cualquier otra palabra, ya es algo personal, imagino.

Lo importante era señalar el verbo usado.
No sé si en inglés pueden hacer algo semejante, usando "sing" o lo que sea.


----------



## wingstroke

jajajaja, aquí en Colombia en la ciudad de Medellin se le dice "Grajo" (tienes grajo man!, o uy que hijueputa grajo... anda a bañarte. Grajo es el nombre q se le da a la chinche hedionda, científicamente conocida como Nezara Viridula.
En la Ciudades Costeras del norte: Riohacha, Barranquilla, Cartagena, etc, se le dice Sobaco! "uy q Sobaco!"
En la capital de Colombia, Bogotá escuche llamarle varias veces: "Golpe de ala"


----------



## jasminasul

Otra: you're kind of ripe, se entiende que es porque no se ha duchado.


----------



## michelmontescuba

En el argot popular de Cuba se dice "(tener) peste a grajo". Me pregunto si se puede decir "you stink like a skunk". 😅


----------



## voltape

Just in passing:  don't you ever pronounce the word "chucha" in Peru - it means "cunt" -   sorry for the word, but I do it for information.


----------



## OtroLencho

bandini said:


> Aqui decimos (entre gente de confianza)  _Te chilla la ardilla._


¿Dónde es "aquí"?  Tus datos dicen "Missouri Valley", ¿es de un un dialecto local allí?


----------



## gengo

OtroLencho said:


> ¿Dónde es "aquí"?  Tus datos dicen "Missouri Valley", ¿es de *un* dialecto local allí?



Heheh.  

It's a Mexican expression, and I think Bandini speaks a Mexican variant of Spanish.


----------



## Rocko!

schweizer said:


> When you sweet and you do not use deodorant your armpits yield a bad smell. We call it chucha, here in Colombia.


A veces decimos en mi ciudad "_huelo a chivo"/hueles a chivo, ponte desodorante"_. En inglés, parece que también existe lo del chivo: your/his/my/ armpits smell like goat cheese.


----------



## bandini

OtroLencho said:


> ¿Dónde es "aquí"?  Tus datos dicen "Missouri Valley", ¿es de un un dialecto local allí?



Es una región de baloncesto universitario en el Medio Oeste de EEUU donde crecí y a donde por fin he regresado... pero mi español me lo prestó Mexico y como dicen allá,
_"El que es perico donde quiera es verde."_


----------



## lauranazario

michelmontescuba said:


> En el argot popular de Cuba se dice "(tener) peste a grajo".


Conocía esa frase, la aprendí de una amiga cubana. 

En Puerto Rico decimos: *apesta a sobaco*
• Por aquí apesta a sobaco...​• En el ascensor había una peste a sobaco que te mareaba​• Ese hombre siempre apesta a sobaco​
saludos,
LN


----------



## bandini

voltape said:


> Just in passing:  don't you ever pronounce the word "chucha" in Peru - it means "cunt" -   sorry for the word, but I do it for information.



¡Ay caray!  Gracias voltape por ese detalle lo cual bien podría ser útil.


----------

